# Advice on drying towels please



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Recently bought a waffle weave drying towel from clean your car for about £10. All in all very impressed although thought I'd get a couple more so as to make cleaning mine and wife's car a bit quicker so as I can just swap towels when one is sodden.

Seen these on eBay. Five of them, descent size for £10. Thought £2 each for something which must be made in the same factory as the expensive Sonus and Megs products has to be a good deal.

My question - does anyone think I should avoid!? I'm all for the premium products when it comes to washing and waxing as they do make a difference but surely a waffle towel is a waffle towel!? The likes of Megs probably buy the same ones, put them in a nice wrapper then multiple the price by 5.

Think I'll get these either way. Seem a good deal&#8230;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-Large-Microfi ... 53df2bf532


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Exactly... probably from the same factory but a different colour and without a premium tag on them. The seller's got 100% good feedback so for a tenner I'd take a punt and try them out. I don't agree with paying through the nose for the same thing unless there's a discernable difference in quality that's worth the difference in price. One microfibre towel can't be vastly different to another, surely


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I would agree with the above and if they are no good send them back for not doing what they advertise to do.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers for comments. Went for them in the end. Free 1st class P&P plus a small waffle towel thrown in for free which will come in handy for windows.

So now got 7 of the things. Paid £10 for one from clean your car, and £10 for another 6 from eBay. Hmm think I may have overpaid! I'll post a review once I've used them but like I said, a waffle towel is a waffle towel and I for £2 a pop, it can't be much different...

Here's the link to said 'teatowels' if anyone else fancies a bargain - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-MICROFIBRE-WAFF ... 692wt_1167


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Let us know what you think and for a tenner they got to be worth it even if for wheels, shuts etc...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Let us know what you think and for a tenner they got to be worth it even if for wheels, shuts etc...


Do you towel wheels!? I do have a mild form of OCD although wheels don't need a towel do they!?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know what you think and for a tenner they got to be worth it even if for wheels, shuts etc...
> ...


I have a waffle drying towel... works well, although I think they improve with age! I have an old and new imitation chamois. Old for wheels and new for body! I'll check out the ebay link... sounds good.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know what you think and for a tenner they got to be worth it even if for wheels, shuts etc...
> ...


Oh yeah or they could dry with water spots lol! I have a towel for bodywork, a towel for shuts and sills and one for wheels, but I guess my OCD is more than mild


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


You're right - makes my disorder look timid! Saw your thread on the VW fox. Great results and attention to detail. Tell me though; you must have been thinking 'why am I doing this to a VW fox!?' surely...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

For fox sakes, surely!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha, nah that's my GFs car and severed me well whilst I waited 6 months for my TT. I am not too bothered about the car I just like to make it looks it best


----------

